# Angeln mit künstlichen Lichtquellen verboten



## Localhorst (3. Januar 2022)

Ist das ein Schleswig-Holstein spezifisches verbot oder gilt das auch in anderen Bundesländern? In MeckPomm zB habe ich sehr viele (alle?) Heringsangler mit einer Lichtquelle am Heringspaternoster gesehen.

Viele Grüße und frohes neues Jahr!
Localhorst


----------



## jkc (3. Januar 2022)

Localhorst schrieb:


> ... oder gilt das auch in anderen Bundesländern?



Moin, muss man in der entsprechenden Gesetzgebung nachsehen. Hier in NRW gibt es einen entsprechenden Passus auch, wobei der Fischereidezernent einer unserer Bezirksregierungen der Meinung war, dass Knicklichter, Leuchtperlen, nachleuchtende Köder etc. da nicht drunter fallen, sondern wirklich starke, per Strom erzeugte Lichtquellen. Ist aber halt auch "nur" eine Meinung.

Edit: Hier sind Lichtquellen zumindest schonmal nicht aufgeführt:





						Landesrecht Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
					

Recherche juristischer Informationen




					www.landesrecht-mv.de
				




Grüße JK


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. Januar 2022)

Frag mich ob das auch für Knicklichter an Posen gilt ?


----------



## Vanner (3. Januar 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> dass blinkende Köder und im Bereich der Angelhaken angebrachte Lichtquellen wie Knicklichter,


Nein, das ist damit nicht gemeint.


----------



## Tobias85 (3. Januar 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Frag mich ob das auch für Knicklichter an Posen gilt ?


Es geht darum, dass Lichtquellen Insektenlarven und so indirekt dann auch Friedfische und in deren Gefolge auch Raubfische an die Angelstelle bzw. zum Haken locken. Knicklichtposen sind ja recht klein und auch nicht direkt am Haken befestigt. Somit ist da kein Lockeffekt vorhanden und sie sind an der Pose erlaubt.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


Localhorst schrieb:


> gilt das auch in anderen Bundesländern?


In BW ist m.W. Angeln mit künstlichen Lichtquellen am Köder verboten.

In Bayern war es früher ähnlich geregelt, steht aber in der aktuellen Verordnung nicht mehr drin.

Wie es im Rest der Republik geregelt ist, weiß ich nicht.

Im Zweifel vorher mal schlau machen, bevor man das einsetzt.


----------



## buttweisser (3. Januar 2022)

Knicklichter an Posen sind nur bei plötzlichem Fliegen von fliegenden Fischen verboten....


----------



## Astacus74 (3. Januar 2022)

Na dann mal Prost Malzeit, wenn ich da an einige meiner Brandungsvörfächer und Heringspaternoster denke, dann werde ich wohl 
ausmisten dürfen da bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig, irgendwo ist zumindest immer ein Leuchtperle dran verbaut...
Sinn macht das meiner Meinung nach nur für wirklich starke Lampen...
Die spinnen die Römer....


Gruß Frank


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Januar 2022)

nach und nach wird alles verboten was für den Fang von Fischen förderlich ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Januar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> In Bayern war es früher ähnlich geregelt, steht aber in der aktuellen Verordnung nicht mehr drin.


Hallo,

stimmt, war früher verboten. Ich glaube, das fiel so um 2005 weg, wie auch das Nachtangelverbot und es wurde um diese Zeit auch das Echolot, früher ganz klar verboten, erlaubt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## andyblub (3. Januar 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Knicklichter an Posen sind nur bei plötzlichem Fliegen von fliegenden Fischen verboten....


Knicklichter kann man leicht in größere Gummifische stecken oder mithilfe der beiliegenden Plastikröhrchen ans Vorfach in Ködernähe fädeln und dadurch den Lockeffekt erzeugen (wenn es denn einen solchen bietet).

Selbst wenn es erlaubt sein sollte, ist dies natürlich schon allein aus umwelttechnischen Gesichtspunkten bedenklich.


----------



## buttweisser (3. Januar 2022)

Ich finde jetzt nicht so richtig den Zusammenhang zwischen meiner lustig gemeinten Bemerkung und deiner Bemerkung. 

Aber aus umwelttechnischen Gesichtspunkten sollte auch das Atmen verboten werden - wegen der schädlichen Gase beim Ausatmen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Januar 2022)

Die Parteileute der Grünen haben sich für ab den 01.04.2022 vorgenommen, nicht mehr zu atmen und damit den CO2 Ausstoß zu senken,
damit das hinterher auch alle anderen so tun.


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. Januar 2022)

Wenn die Strafe / Ordnungswriedrigkeit bei blinkenden Anhängern am Heringsvorfach, gleichgestellt ist mit Dynamit fischen... Ok verzichte ich auf den Leucht Blinker und nehme Dynamit. Da Dynamit in der BRD nicht so leicht erhältlich ist.... Industrie Sprengstoff wie in den Knallern aus Polen tut es auch....


----------



## thanatos (4. Januar 2022)

meine negativen Erfahrungen mit Knicklichtposen . 1. Drennanstickpose an einem sehr flachen See
max 50cm tief
der Fisch beißt und als er abzieht und der " Leuchtpfeil " ihn verfolgt spuck er sofort aus und weg 
2. welsangeln mit Köderfisch - ein Platschen und die Pose war weg , hat ihm nicht geschmeckt -
den Köderfisch hat er ignoriert - tolle Schneidernacht - 
Nee auf Knicklichter kann ich verzichten - in der SBZ war Nachtangeln so wie Raufischangel auf
Produktionsgewässern nur den Bonzen vorbehalten ( und den Russen )
da hätte mich das nur verraten  . Die meisten hat ihr rumgefunzel mit Taschenlampe verraten -
Knicklichter gabs ja bei uns nicht - und 15 Mark für eins in in Polen war es mir eh nicht wert .
und noch was - im dunkeln sieht man pechschwarze Posen am besten !


----------



## rippi (4. Januar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Wenn die Strafe / Ordnungswriedrigkeit bei blinkenden Anhängern am Heringsvorfach, gleichgestellt ist mit Dynamit fischen... Ok verzichte ich auf den Leucht Blinker und nehme Dynamit. Da Dynamit in der BRD nicht so leicht erhältlich ist.... Industrie Sprengstoff wie in den Knallern aus Polen tut es auch....


In den Prüfungsfragen, war bei mir auch eine Frage zur Legalität des Cyanidfischens, was ich immer als die gefährliche Große-Schwester-Methode zum Fischen mit Sprengstoffen auffasste. In irgendeiner DMAX-Angel oder Survival Folge wurde allerdings eine Methode gezeigt, bei der Indigene, angeritzte Stöcker in einen kleinen Bach hielten und die damit betäubten Fische am Ende des Baches aufgefangen wurden. Daher meine Frage, wie sieht es aus, habt ihr Erfahrung mit Lorbeerkirschstöckern?


----------



## thanatos (4. Januar 2022)

nee aber mir LSD - paar tropfen ins Wasser und den Kescher über die Bordwand - und dann singen Ihr seid 
Basebälle  .


----------



## Wollebre (4. Januar 2022)

bei der Süßwasser Angelei nie Knicklichter usw. gebraucht. Pose, wie tantanos richtig schreibt " im dunkeln sieht man pechschwarze Posen am besten"

Lediglich bei Tiefsee Meeresfischen, so 200m Tiefe, in tropische Regionen kommen leuchtende Knicklichter zum Einsatz. Nur in den Tiefen sollte das Licht den Beutefischen der Räuber sehr nahe kommen. Sollte es dieses Jahr wieder auf Fernreise gehen, kommen kleine Stückchen Leuchtschlauch an den Köder und kein Knicklicht.
Welche Farbe man vorzugsweise nehmen sollte, ist im Angelgebiet zu testen. Mal recherchieren die Sichtigkeit von Farben unter Wasser. Ist doch der eigene Spaß wenn man etwas ausgetüftelt hat. Speziell wenn es dann noch den erhofften Erfolg bringt.


----------



## NaabMäx (4. Januar 2022)

Man kommt immer weiter in den Schmarn hinein.

Haben da einige noch Restalkohol von Silvester?


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Januar 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Man kommt immer weiter in den Schmarn hinein.
> 
> Haben da einige noch Restalkohol von Silvester?


Hä ?
Das ist eher schon welcher aus dem Bestand 2022. 
manche üben ganzjährig


----------



## Wollebre (4. Januar 2022)

Köder müssen dem Fisch gefallen und nicht dem Angler!
Viele kaufen danach wie die Aussehen und horten mit der Zeit dutzende teure Köder die auch nichts gebracht haben.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Januar 2022)

Die meisten Köder die mir gefallen, gefallen auch den Fischen …


----------



## thanatos (5. Januar 2022)

Angeln mit Licht habe ich bisher nur beim Eisangeln mit Schneedecke gemacht ,einfach Taschenlampe
neben das Loch gestellt , ist unauffällig und die Fische sehen was auf den Tisch kommt -
jaja is´ verboten aber erfolgreich .


----------



## SimonHL (5. Januar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na dann mal Prost Malzeit, wenn ich da an einige meiner Brandungsvörfächer und Heringspaternoster denke, dann werde ich wohl
> ausmisten dürfen da bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig, irgendwo ist zumindest immer ein Leuchtperle dran verbaut...
> Sinn macht das meiner Meinung nach nur für wirklich starke Lampen...
> Die spinnen die Römer....
> ...


ähm ... das verbot betrifft nicht irgendwelche leuchtperlen an brandungs-oder heringsvorfächern.oder sind in deinen leuchtperlen irgendwelche lichtquellen verbaut? 

knicklichter oder ähnliche lichtquellen am vorfach...darum gehts in dem verbot.


----------



## Astacus74 (5. Januar 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Zu diesen verbotenen Lichtquellen gehören auch selbstleuchtende Vorfächer und Blinkköder, warnt der Kreisverbandsvorsitzende Andreas Weber. Dies sei auch durch den § 31 im Landesfischereigesetz Schleswig-Holstein geregelt.


Hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden oder hat da jemand was falsch geschrieben???


Gruß Frank


----------



## Verstrahlt (5. Januar 2022)

Also sind fluoreszierende Sachen erlaubt ? Hoffe ich zumindest sonst könnt ich ganz viele Köder ausmustern....


----------



## SimonHL (5. Januar 2022)

nochmal:

die *selbst*leuchtenden (fluoreszierenden) perlen oder lil corkys am vorfach sind und bleiben erlaubt.verboten *am vorfach an-oder eingebaut* sind hingegen:

-knicklichter
-blitz-oder blinkleuchten (batteriebetrieben)
-taschenlampen (batteriebetrieben)

nu kapiert?


----------



## rippi (5. Januar 2022)

Na aber für Knicklichter müsste es ja auch nicht zählen, ist ja schließlich die gleiche Fluoreszenz, wie bei den leuchtenden Perlen, lediglich die Anregungsart ist anders.


----------



## Ladi74 (6. Januar 2022)

Ihr schmeißt hier ganz schon viel durcheinander, was das Leuchten betrifft.
Der Oberbegriff Lumineszenz, wird unterteilt in Fluoreszenz und Phosporeszenz.

Dass durch Energiezufuhr, Elektronen auf ein höheres Energieniveau steigen und durch Energieabgabe auf ihr ursprüngliches Energieniveau zurückfallen, begreift ja keine Sau.
Im Chemie-Leistungskurs hab ich den Quatsch auch auswendig gelernt.

Ich gebe die Wikipedia-Artikel bzw. google_Anfrage "wie funktioniert ein Knicklicht" mal kurz und in meinen Worten wieder.

Für den Hausgebrauch kann man ganz schnell unterscheiden, was was ist.
Fluoreszenz ist nach der Anregung ganz schnell vorbei. Als Beispiel der Stempel, den man am Disco-Eingang bekommen hat und dann unter Schwarzlicht leuchtete. Oder für die jenigen, bei denen es noch Eintrittskarten aus Papier gab. Die Kontolle der Geldscheine mit UV-Licht ("Schwarzlicht").

Phosphoreszenz liegt vor, wenn die Leuchtkraft länger als eine Tausendstelsekunde dauert. Also bei Leuchtpilkern, -perlen, -schläuchen, Heringspaternostern usw.
(Sonst würde ja der Geldschein oder der Disco- Einlassstempel lange nachleuchten.)

Sowohl Fluorezenz als auch Phosphoreszenz können sehr oft, bis unendlich, wiederholt werden.



rippi schrieb:


> Na aber für Knicklichter müsste es ja auch nicht zählen, ist ja schließlich die gleiche Fluoreszenz, wie bei den leuchtenden Perlen, lediglich die Anregungsart ist anders.


Da muss ich leider widersprechen!
Beim Knicklicht erfolgt die Lichterzeugung auf Grund einer chemischen Reaktion zwischen 2Stoffen und ist nicht unendlich. Wenn die Reaktion beendet ist, wird es finster und die Reaktion kann nicht wiederholt werden.
Bei der Taschenlampe ist es im Prinzip das Gleiche, da findet in der Batterie auch eine chemische Reaktion statt. Wenn Batterie/Akku leer, Licht aus!

Ich hätte noch ein paar Fragen an die Redaktion.
Weshalb bauscht ihr gesetzliche Regelungen so auf?
Den §31 Landesfischereigesetz Schleswig-Holstein gibt es, so, seit, mindestens 2011.
Fragt bei den zuständigen Stellen mal nach!
Oder seid ihr so ausgelastet?
Warum redet ihr nicht mal mit "dem bestgehassten Mann im AB"?
Er hat in BaWü nachgefragt, da dort der gleiche Passus im Gesetz steht und auch eine Antwort bekommen....


----------



## Tobias85 (6. Januar 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Da muss ich leider widersprechen!
> Beim Knicklicht erfolgt die Lichterzeugung auf Grund einer chemischen Reaktion zwischen 2Stoffen und ist nicht unendlich. Wenn die Reaktion beendet ist, wird es finster und die Reaktion kann nicht wiederholt werden.


Diese Gegenüberstellung zwischen dem Knicklicht und Fluoreszenz/Phosphoreszenz hinkt etwas, denn wie du ja selbst schreibst: Bei Fluoreszenz/Phosphoreszenz kann sie unendlich oft wiederholt werden. Aber unendlich oft wiederholen heißt nicht, dass sie unendlich lang andauert. Du kannst nicht ein System (Leuchtperle) nehmen, auf das du permanent Energie (in Form von Licht) einstrahlst (denn nur dann ist die Phosphoreszenz wirklich 'unendlich') vergleichen mit einem zweiten, in das du nur anfangs Energie (in Form von chemische Energie) steckst und dann keine weitere Energie mehr zuführst. Wenn ich eine Leuchtperle ins Wasser werfe und nicht mehr mit Licht bestrahle, dann ist deren Lumineszenz genauso endlich wie die vom Knicklicht, weil die angeregten Zustände irgendwann 'aufgebraucht' sind und keine neue Anregung mehr stattfindet. Wenn ich dagegen ein ausgebranntes Knicklicht mit UV-Licht bestrahle, dann rege ich die Moleküle in der Flüssigkeit dadurch wieder an und es fluoreszieret/phosphoresziert* - bei dauernder Bestrahlung auch 'unendlich' lange. 

Was im Knicklicht stattfindet ist Chemolumineszenz. Wenn wir uns nur die Emission des Photons angucken, dann ist das schon das gleiche wie bei Fluoreszenz oder Phosphoreszenz (in allen Fällen fällt ein angeregtes Elektron in den Grundzustand zurück), nur dass die Anregung chemisch und nicht durch Photonen erzeugt wird. Ich glaube rippi hat sich an der Stelle einfach verschrieben und meinte Lumineszenz statt Fluoreszenz, denn auf die unterschiedlichen Anregungsarten hat er ja auch explizit hingewiesen.

Anglerisch ist es aber irrelevant, ob die Anregung nun chemisch oder durch Bestrahlung entsteht: In allen Fällen emittieren die Gegenstände Licht und sind somit künstliche Lichtquellen. Dementsprechend hat rippi schon Recht, dass es für die Knicklichter genauso gelten müsste wie für Leuchtperlen.​



Ladi74 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ein paar Fragen an die Redaktion.
> Weshalb bauscht ihr gesetzliche Regelungen so auf?
> Den §31 Landesfischereigesetz Schleswig-Holstein gibt es, so, seit, mindestens 2011.
> Fragt bei den zuständigen Stellen mal nach!
> Oder seid ihr so ausgelastet?


Weil das zuständige Ministerium kürzlich nochmal ganz konkret darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, dass dies verboten ist, und der Kreisverband aus diesem aktuellen Anlass die Warnung kürzlich an seine Mitglieder übermittelt hat. Deshalb. Steht aber auch alles im Artikel.


----------



## arcidosso (6. Januar 2022)

Mir geht die Reglementierung bis in die kleinste Verästelung des Fischens seit Jahren auf den S...k. 
Z.B. Knicklichter pp., vermutlich habe ich damit mehr Fische verscheucht als angelockt.  Solche und ähnliche Verbote, Kontrollsucht am Wasser, Beobachtung durch Fischereiaufseher mittel Ferngläser ( ehrlich ..., ,  geschah/geschieht am Biggesee ) , Verbot von C&R , Sichtfahnen aufgrund eines E-Motors, Verbot von Echoloten, jetzt der Einsatz von Lichtquellen, haben mir das Fischen bei uns ziemlich verleidet. 
In Skandinavien fische ich da doch freier. Ja, naturgemäß habe ich dort oben deutlich weniger "Einsatztage", aber die , die ich habe, gleichen das aufgrund der "scheinbaren " Freiheit aus. 
Übrigens,  Strafen ( sogar sehr hohe Geldbußen ),  Regeln ,überwacht durch Naturwachten , gibt es dort auch.  Ich finde, die sind dort allerdings nicht so " bescheuert" wie bei uns.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


arcidosso schrieb:


> Übrigens, Strafen ( sogar sehr hohe Geldbußen ), Regeln ,überwacht durch Naturwachten , gibt es dort auch. Ich finde, die sind dort allerdings nicht so " bescheuert" wie bei uns.


Ich habe den Eindruck, dass es bei den Regeln in NL, F, UK, Skandinavien, Nordamerika etc. mehr um den Erhalt der Fischbestände und Angelmöglichkeiten geht als um Tierschutz/Tierrechte.

Lebende Köderfische sind im Ausland  z.B.  meist verboten um die Einschleppung unerwünschter Arten oder von Krankheitserregern zu verhindern. 

Solche Regeln/ Begründungen werden von Anglern vermutlich auch besser akzeptiert.

Ob die Intention der Gesetzgeber beim Verbot von "künstlichen Lichtquellen" vorrangig  Angler mit Knichtlern am Köder meinte,  wage ich fast zu bezweifeln.  Wenn es von den Juristen aber so ausgelegt wird, muss man sich halt dran halten.

Da ist der Hinweis des Verbandes durchaus angebracht, denn nicht wissen schützt ja nicht vor Strafe.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Januar 2022)

Einfach mal hier die Antwort des Ministeriums aus BW durchlesen

Gelöscht Mod keine Weiterleitung zu gewerblichen Seiten. 

Zumindest dort geht es um das Anlocken der Fische mit künstlichem Licht. Da dürfte dann alles verboten sein, was "künstlich leuchtet", egal warum.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> was "künstlich leuchtet", egal warum.


Wobei es da aber nur um BW geht und in der Stellungnahme auch nicht darauf eingegangen wird, ob phosphoreszierende Perlen in der Nähe der Köder auch als künstliche Lichtquellen gelten.

Spätestens wenn die Dinger mit Kunstlicht angestrahlt werden, könnte es aber kritisch werden.


----------



## Minimax (6. Januar 2022)

Aaah, endlich mal wieder ein "Wievel Engel Angler können auf einer Nadelspitze (bzw. Paragraphen) tanzen" Thread.


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zumindest dort geht es um das Anlocken der Fische mit künstlichem Licht. Da dürfte dann alles verboten sein, was "*künstlich leuchtet*", egal warum.


Wie siehts hiermit aus, ist alles Natur, nachhaltig obendrein, und nachher können die Leuchtkörper sogar wieder ausgesetzt werden.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Wär das ne künstliche Lichtquelle?


----------



## rippi (6. Januar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Was im Knicklicht stattfindet ist Chemolumineszenz. Wenn wir uns nur die Emission des Photons angucken, dann ist das schon das gleiche wie bei Fluoreszenz oder Phosphoreszenz (in allen Fällen fällt ein angeregtes Elektron in den Grundzustand zurück), nur dass die Anregung chemisch und nicht durch Photonen erzeugt wird. Ich glaube rippi hat sich an der Stelle einfach verschrieben und meinte Lumineszenz statt Fluoreszenz, denn auf die unterschiedlichen Anregungsarten hat er ja auch explizit hingewiesen..​


Nein ich meinte es wie es geschrieben war. Ich bin natürlich Anhänger der Fluoreszenz-Definition, die beschreibt, dass die Herkunft der Energie, die notwendig ist um ein Elektron in einen angeregten Zustand zu überführen, unerheblich ist und lediglich die spontane Emission von Licht aufgrund von Relaxation eines Elektrons aus einem x-beliebigen angeregten Zustand in den Grundzustand seines spingepaarten Elektrons als Entscheidungsmerkmal für Fluoreszenz aufzufassen ist. Und  Fluoreszenz nicht ausschließlich als Photolumineszenz.  Ehrlich gesagt bin ich fassungslos, dass du nicht Anhänger dieser Definition zu sein scheinst, sondern der wikipedia-hans-wurst-Definition.


----------



## Tobias85 (6. Januar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt bin ich fassungslos, dass du nicht Anhänger dieser Definition zu sein scheinst, sondern der wikipedia-hans-wurst-Definition.


In meinem Kopf verwurste ich alles und koch mir mein eigenes Süppchen


----------



## fishhawk (6. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


Minimax schrieb:


> Wär das ne künstliche Lichtquelle?


Die Frage müssten wohl die zuständigen Behörden beantworten.

Ob die Leuchtkäfer in der Röhre dann unterwasser auch in Paarungsstimmung kämen?

Falls ja,  würde das Licht zumindest nicht durch menschliches Handeln erzeugt.


----------



## Minimax (6. Januar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Frage müssten wohl die zuständigen Behörden beantworten.
> 
> Ob die Leuchtkäfer in der Röhre dann unterwasser auch in Paarungsstimmung kämen?


Mnnjah, man könnte winzige 50er-Jahre Pin-up Zeichnungen von Leuchtkäferweibchen in die Röhre beilegen ("Ju-huu, Mr. Leuchtkäfer..zwinkerzwinker..")

Ich persönlich könnte es nicht übers Herz bringen, Leuchtkäferchen einzufangen, und auf tauchfahrt zu schicken. Die Ärmsten haben genug damit zu tun, Wanderer in Sümpfe zu locken und nicht auszusterben.


----------

